# Thanks for the Update



## Fern Modena (Apr 8, 2006)

Doug,
Thanks for updating the software.  I know there are still things to be worked out (aren't there always?), but I *love* being able to look at "Today's Posts" in the Quick Links.

Thanks again,

Fern


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Please forgive the late response.  Been busy behind the scenes.

Thankee, ma'am.  This changeover was a breeze compared to the intial switch to vB last June when everybody had to re-register as a new user.  What a nightmare!


----------

